# Need help with master bath paint color



## Liv (Jan 19, 2011)

Need help choosing paint color. I'm going to Ben Moore at lunch to talk to the guys there with tile samples. The tile is really dark so I'm assuming I'd need a lighter paint color. This is a rental to itd also need to be neutral. I really like gray tones but I'm afraid it won't work with the tile we choose. But I'm also afraid beige would just make it look like a big blob of beige! Ha! Any suggestions?


----------



## ddesigns (May 6, 2012)

Pretty tile job. You could definately go with a light grey. There are many color tones in that tile you could match. I light beige would like nice too, tile is pretty dark, would stick with a light tone. d


----------



## Janetp (Apr 1, 2012)

I agree that grey may work, but I would probably buy one of those small samples for $3 at one of the big box stores and try out the color first before doing it all. If you like the grey, you can always go to Ben's and get a gallon and start your project. 
It's hard to tell color sometimes with pics, but my daughter has a similiar tile in one of the bathrooms in her condo. Her first choice was also grey, and we bought a small container and it didn't work with her tiles. She went with a lighter blue color and it really looks good. She used dark blue towels and a rug with browns and various shades of blue and it looks really classy and comfortable.Good luck!


----------

